# Can anyone recommend a good meat mallet?



## Von blewitt (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a meat mallet that they really like, most of the ones I can find look pretty cheap. I want something fairly robust. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## schanop (Mar 19, 2014)

Powwww..










Sorry for dragging this off-topic.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha, that's probably closer to what I'm looking for than what I've found so far


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 19, 2014)

my friend cut me a piece of marble.

it is 4x4" and about .75 inch thick. it is a good meat smasher. it works great doing a myriad of things..like weighing down my artichokes during the boil.


----------



## Lexington Jim (Mar 19, 2014)

I use a claw hammer, not sure of the weight; it's either a 12 oz or 16 oz. I just wash it before and after using it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 19, 2014)

a brick covered in wax paper?


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 19, 2014)

I use a Home Depot rubber mallet, but turn it so the wide portion of the head is the business portion.


----------



## Bigdaddyb (Mar 19, 2014)

I think mine is an OXO if you can believe that. I'm rather pleased thus far. It's short, which limits leverage, but also limits the stress put on the hammer/head joint. It does good work on chicken breast and for chicken fried steak.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 20, 2014)

I use one of these:


$16.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 20, 2014)

For small stuff Huw, I like to use a solid stainless steel espresso coffee tamper. Nice and gentle, yet heavy for its size, with heaps of control. I used it just today for some rabbit fillets. I've never really seen a very nice heavy mallet.


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 20, 2014)

You want a meat mallet!? Yeah, I've...what?...family friendly, really?...uh,ok...nevermind:O

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 20, 2014)

I second this one, I've had it for years and its way better than the mallet style IMO



ecchef said:


> I use one of these:
> View attachment 22941
> 
> $16.99 on Amazon.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 20, 2014)

My neighbor kid came by to ask some advice on his machining project in high school and showed me his tenderizing mallet that he made in class. It was a simple design and real durable. I tried but he wouldn't sell it to me. He suggested that I go and meet his instructor and donate to the program some stainless and aluminum I had in my scrap bin. This worked and I'm supposed to be seeing one of these hammers from one of his students. I'm pretty sure that most high schools that have machining classes do a similar hammer. Check in with your local school and see if they will make one for you.


Or you could just order from amazon



Or wrap a framing hammer in plastic


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 20, 2014)

if i had to buy one, i like that style that looks like a rubber punch. no big long handle to swing.

you just grip it and the flat spot is under your hand..


----------



## 29palms (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had mine for 25 yrs it's 3" x 3" x 5" long with a diamond pattern on each end and large flat sides. All machined aluminum with a semi knurled handle. It's my baby! Or I use a small skillet for light weight jobs.


----------

